# Is golden retriever for rich and famous people only?



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Glad this was your first stop in buying a puppy!

That price might be too low or maybe not. In the puppy forum there is a 'sticky' topic on what to look for when buying a puppy. If the $600 puppy meets ALL the criteria, then you found a deal. Usually they don't. 

Have you considered a rescued Golden? There are so many wonderful Goldens in need of forever homes and at much lower costs that I'm sure you'd find a perfect match for your family.

You can check in the rescue forums to find a local rescue in your state. 

I'm sure other, more knowledgeable people will be sure to post with helpful advice.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome and congrats on wanting a golden pup, none better. No they are not for "rich" but yes unfortunately a well bred pup is expensive. I budgeted to pay between $1000-$1500 for mine, they can be higher. You "might" be able to find a good breeder with cheaper prices but it will be hard. 

Getting dogs proper clearances is expensive. You want to be sure that the pups parents have had their hips and elbow checked and recorded with OFA, also heart, CERF, and others (people can pipe on on what all to check) It costs hundreds of dollars. Then the expense of the breeding itself, and the medical needs of the expecting mother. So you see all these expenses do add up. 

Can you get a pup without clearances? Sure but I wouldn't recommend it. I am personally one of those "I will never spend those prices on my puppy" people. I speak from experience. I was lucky for years, then I got Teddi. She is hip dysplastic, diagnosed as a young puppy. She had to have surgery by her first birthday to replace her hip. It was $6000. She could not have survived comfortably without the surgery. My other choice would have been put her to sleep. Not an option. No I am not rich, we had to take out a loan to help her. So perhaps $1000 up front is not so bad? Teddi goes to the ortho surgeon every year for the rest of her life for follow up xrays $200 a year minimum. Not to mention other costs involved to keep her comfortable and happy. 

Getting clearances and a guarantee from a reputable breeder does not guarantee you won't have a Teddi, just helps stack the deck in your favor. A reputable breeder might give you back some money for the pup to help pay vet bills if you choose to keep it. Some would take the dog back. You get a contract with your breeder, and they spell out their intentions. 

That being said, I know someone recently found a nice litter with clearances, (maybe not all I don't know) and the price was below $1000. So they are out there... just much harder to find. I don't want to discourage you, just know why you are paying that price makes the difference. Pups are not cheap. 

If funding is a problem, you could look for a local rescue, the get young dogs, pups and old seniors who need good forever homes, at a lower cost. It may not be a brand spanking new puppy, but it will be a dog who will forever love you for giving them a great home. 

Welcome :wavey:


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Check out the Golden Retriever Rescues - many good 100% goldens needing homes. And yes, sometimes they get puppies as well.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Welcome!*

Welcome to GRF and glad to hear that you are considering getting a Golden.

I have also loved Goldens all my life and wanted one for my kids to grow up with. I knew that I did not want a puppy because of the amount of work involved and we have a very busy life. I was able to find a 5 year old Golden with the SPCA and he has been the best dog ever!

He was already housebroken, knew basic commands, very mellow but still playful. He is very patient with my 2 young boys and love being part of the family.

If you are open to a rescue Golden, you can find one that is younger but you are saving a life at the same time.

Good luck to whatever you decide but this forum is full of wonderful members, advise and suggestions.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I found a breeder who sells it for $600, would you say that might be too cheap (therefore too risky) for a good and health puppy?


It depends on the clearances on the adults. Otherwise you take your chances. 

Our first golden was a BYB puppy who was only $250. He died when he was six. That was the worst case scenario about only specifying pedigree/papers for a puppy purchase. I believe we would have bought him again anyway, because we loved that dog. 

Our second golden had health clearances and he lived to be 13 with little to no illnesses during his life. He was $400. This was a while back and $1000 was the higher end at the time.

You are looking $800-1200 for a pet golden in most states, I think. 

Which state are you in? Maybe somebody can give you an idea of which breeder to go with?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

You should always do your research first.

My dog was $575, he had a heart murmur as a puppy, fought with Giardia the first couple months I had him, and I believe his parents only had hips and eye clearances.

Does that mean he's not healthy now and that I love him any less? Of course not.

But if anything is to happen, I will have to be prepared to deal with it. 

He is 4 years old now, and I hope to have him at least another 10!

Sometimes breeders will let you do a payment option. Perhaps that is something you can discuss when you find a great breeder.


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Jan 23, 2011)

Goldens aren't just for the rich and famous, I certainly am not lol but here is my 2 cents.. because I am also waiting to get my first puppy and was also a lil sticker shocked at the price at first. 

At first, I was also a bit "OMG!" about prices of puppies, because when you see that number just like that..it does seem like A LOT. but I've been exploring these forums and reading breeder posts and once you break down how much THEY have spent on a litter and the parents, not even including time.. the price does make sense. 

Some good breeders price puppies less, some more. it depends on many things.. location, parents, the puppy itself etc.. so if you find a breeder that is doing EVERYTHING right, but has a great price then that's awesome. but I would still be wary.. because raising puppies is expensive and I would have to wonder why a breeder would spend so much on a litter.. only to sell them for so little. 

Its also important to remember that your initial investment can save you A LOT in the future. Pet store, BYB goldens may be A LOT less but.. you are taking a huge risk, it might cost you $150 up front.. but buying a pup from untested parents is a huge risk for hip dysplasia and other issues, which cost A LOT to even try to fix. 

Quality may cost you more at first.. but the way I see it, you are saving so much in the future. Health wise, temperament wise, etc.. not to mention having the support of a good breeder. 
Puppies are expensive lol no doubt about it. Even after buying one, there are vet bills, toys, supplies, food etc..etc.. Its like having a new baby  so be sure you are prepared for that

I know its really hard lol trust me! I have waited years of wanting a puppy before FINALLY being ready and going for it. and its hard to wait, and sit, and email and wait and wait....but the outcome is so worth it  

I'll be waiting a whole year before bringing a puppy home! lol and it sucks sometimes! I am not some beacon of patience lol and there were many times when my life wasn't stable that I thought "I want a puppy! I don't care that I'm not ready!" but that wouldn't be fair for me or the dog. 

and you know what.. I'm extra glad I didn't jump into puppy ownership because I somehow ended up here and am learning SOOOO much, so now when I finally do get my puppy  I'll be ready!


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Found my golden on craigslist. The family was going to take him to the humane society because he was too much for them to handle. They were making him stay outside all the time. So, I feel like I rescued him. He was $100 and was 18 months old. The first few months were trying, but we did training and he gets lots of exercise. Now I can't imagine our lives without him.

We could not have afforded a puppy from a reputable breeder. Although, someone told me I may make up for it in vet bills, not knowing his genetic history. That being said, I hear of many problems where owners here, on this forum, purchased Goldens who later have problems anyway. So, check out a rescue if you have one near. Maybe you can even foster one to see if a golden will be a good fit for your family.


----------



## uat1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Megora said:


> Which state are you in? Maybe somebody can give you an idea of which breeder to go with?


In case anyone has any breeder suggestions in the area, I am in North Dallas, TX area.

My first post at the forum and I am already getting so many insightful posts, thank you all. I do consider a rescued Golden, I checked website frequently... but you know... it is just so hard not to consider having a puppy:doh:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Puppies show up in rescue all the time too. I got my MacKenzie from a rescue at 12 weeks. Have you looked on Petfinder?


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi! We are not rich and famous and we do have a beautiful Golden boy. He was $1,000 and it was quite an amount of money for us at the time. The breeder offered us to pay by credit card, in installments, but we didn't have a card so I got the cash upfront and we were a bit tight that month (really tight, as I spent almost the same in everything he needed when he arrived home: good quality food with a container, a dog bed, toys, vaccinations, etc.). I haven't regretted it at all, he's worth much more than that 
On the other hand, if I had to do it all over again, I'd consider a rescue. Sometimes rescues have young pups, but even if they don't, Golden pups are a handful and adults or young adults are so mellow, already potty trained and much easier to handle. I like Cooper much better now that he is 9 months than I did when he was a small pup. Yes, he was the cutest thing on earth, but I was always worrying about diseases and he was a landshark. It has taken a long time to train him and I know we are not even close to having a well behaved, mellow dog  
So, pups are cute, but adults are great companions.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome. I think all has been said. I have an adopted girl named Ciggy and a $1000.00 boy named Leo. Having both I can say they are all great. I did buy ones that were less before but, I too found many health issues and they died too young. It was heartbreaking to me. That's how I came to the conclusion to get the two I have now. Good luck in finding the perfect match!


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I think that Goldens are for the "Rich and Famous". I know for a fact that when it comes to love and affection I am the richest dog owner on the planet. As for being famous, I get stopped on the street more then any celebrity. Of course, its not necessarily to see me.... but my two are irresistable.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Braccarius said:


> I think that Goldens are for the "Rich and Famous". I know for a fact that when it comes to love and affection I am the richest dog owner on the planet. As for being famous, I get stopped on the street more then any celebrity. Of course, its not necessarily to see me.... but my two are irresistable.


 
Well said!:--big_grin:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Braccarius said:


> I think that Goldens are for the "Rich and Famous". I know for a fact that when it comes to love and affection I am the richest dog owner on the planet. As for being famous, I get stopped on the street more then any celebrity. Of course, its not necessarily to see me.... but my two are irresistable.


Brilliant!! :appl:


----------



## sweetness (Oct 26, 2009)

We paid $800 for Walter, which seemed like alot at the time. What I didn't know, was that we got an excellent deal considering our breeder has their dogs checked for hips, elbows, heart, eyes, etc... After hearing the stories about extraordinary vet bills and hearbreak from other GRF members, I feel the $$$ was well spent.

We went to a very small breeder in downstate IL. I think the combination of their small size and rural location helped keep the price down. Carriage Hill Goldens


----------



## sweetness (Oct 26, 2009)

Braccarius said:


> I think that Goldens are for the "Rich and Famous". I know for a fact that when it comes to love and affection I am the richest dog owner on the planet. As for being famous, I get stopped on the street more then any celebrity. Of course, its not necessarily to see me.... but my two are irresistable.


 I don't know about rich, but Walter is like a rock star around our neighborhood; everyone knows his name, and kids rush out to play with him when we go walking by. Nobody remembers Kris or my name...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, Welcome.

If you would like to consider adopting through a Golden Retriever Rescue, here is a link to the GR Rescues located in TX.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

There are a several members on the forum that are from Texas, some work with the TX GR Rescues and I'm sure there are members who will also be able to refer you to breeders in your area.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

uat1 said:


> It's always a dream of mine to have a golden retriever. I like the gentleness and graciousness of the breed and I would love to have my little girls to grow up with one.
> 
> It took a long time (years) for my family to decide to have a dog. As I started to look into having a puppy, most books I read suggested getting a dog from a good breeder, but most of the good breeders sell $1500+ for a puppy, some even sell it for $2000 ~ $3500. I understand the importance of getting a puppy from a good breed but I just have a hard time buying a puppy for that money. I found a breeder who sells it for $600, would you say that might be too cheap (therefore too risky) for a good and health puppy?


Definitely look into rescue. Unfortunately, rescue dogs sometimes still carry the negative stigma of "being bad" and that's how they ended up in rescue. Majority of the time, it's the HUMAN's fault for why the dog(s) ended up in a shelter: innapropriate exercise, "too high energy", destructive behaviours due to lack of said exercise, or simply an "oops" litter. Especially now around February, older puppies are coming into shelters like mad since the "Christmas present puppy" isn't working out now and might not be as cute anymore.

Also, the thought that you can only create a bond with a puppy is a complete fallacy. Most rescue dogs (even the older ones) bond with their humans just as much, if not MORE, than puppies do. Not to mention that when you adopt an older dog/adolescent, you have a more general idea of what their personality will be like when they're older. How much exercise they need, are they laid-back, high-strung, barky, good with kids, not good with kids, sensitive, etc. Most good rescues will do a basic (sometimes extensive) temperament testing so they know what the household will need to make it a good fit for a certain dog. 

Please consider adopting a rescue and saving a worthy golden retriever's life. You'll never forget the feeling since you'll be reminded each time you look into his/her eyes.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

We just adopted Lennon 8/10 and he was 4 1/2 mo. old. He is a real sweetheart.
We also have adopted older rescues, that at the time had issues, but these poor souls have not had the touch of a human being or what is like to have a cozy home. (that is most cases) there are some that unfortunately their owners had no other choice but to turn them over to a rescue.

For us rescues are a wise choice, please consider a rescue!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Well.. I look at the price tag like this: My first Golden lived to be 17 and I paid $350.00 for him - that's about $20.00 and change a year. :

Griff was more - if he lives as long it will be $80 sum bucks a year. 

You're not buying a dog a year - so you sort of have to break it down. 

I had "sticker shock" too when I went out searching for a Golden after that many years.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

We were in your shoes a few months ago. When I found out how much a well bred puppy would cost, I was in shock. Add to that cost basic supplies and toys, good food and vet bills (another thousand or so a year) - and responsible dog ownership is not easy for those of us with limited incomes. However, we all pick our priorities and having a dog was one of ours. The cost is worth the blessing of having a golden boy in the family. We also ended up deciding to go for a rescue - not so much because of the cost of a puppy as the fact that we liked the idea of taking in a dog that really needed us. After we brought Ben home, the other advantages of getting an adult dog showed themselves - no potty training, past all the adolescent stages, easily trained, etc. A dog is a puppy for only a short while. He'll be part of our family for many years. I'm happy we went for the rescue.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Braccarius said:


> I think that Goldens are for the "Rich and Famous". I know for a fact that when it comes to love and affection I am the richest dog owner on the planet. As for being famous, I get stopped on the street more then any celebrity. Of course, its not necessarily to see me.... but my two are irresistable.


Excellent!! Been there, done that.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

One thing to remember, checking for all the clearances back through generations and going to a good breeder is no guarantee. Dogs are living creatures and anything can happen. Even a dog from a wonderful breeder with good lines who is everything they can to insure healthy pups can have a dog with a health problem. You have much better odds but it can happen so you need to consider the "what ifs". Can you afford the health care costs for your dog? Just routine maintenance is expensive, if you have a health issue crop up it could run you several thousands of dollars. 

I don't want to scare you off but the initial cost of a pup is only the beginning. There are life long costs that you need to consider too. If you can swing it, there is nothing better then coming home to a Golden, they are just the best.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Im poor and very much unknown. I do have a Million Dollar Golden who decided he would come live with me Keep rescue in mind.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi i got Einstein my 12 year old male in 1998 he cost $650 dollars on limited registration. Both his parents had elbows,hips & heart done. He has australian champians through his blood lines. Back then my parents thought that was expensive.

I got Shelley my 2 year old female golden in 2008 for $600 on main registration. She was meant to be $1,200 but cause Shelley was 14 weeks old the breeder droped the price to find them homes. Shelley only has champian in her blood lines.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

uat1 said:


> It's always a dream of mine to have a golden retriever. I like the gentleness and graciousness of the breed and I would love to have my little girls to grow up with one.
> 
> It took a long time (years) for my family to decide to have a dog. As I started to look into having a puppy, most books I read suggested getting a dog from a good breeder, but most of the good breeders sell $1500+ for a puppy, some even sell it for $2000 ~ $3500. I understand the importance of getting a puppy from a good breed but I just have a hard time buying a puppy for that money. I found a breeder who sells it for $600, would you say that might be too cheap (therefore too risky) for a good and health puppy?


How about going to a Golden Retriever Rescue?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello and welcome!

I totally hear you about wanting a PUPPY. That was me eleven years ago. There would have been no convincing me to get an older dog. Now, clearly from many of the posts here, you CAN find a puppy to rescue. But I will also put in a word for an older rescue:

Older Goldens rock.

In fact, now that my dog is 10, I have vowed that I will never get a baby puppy again. If I can ever stand the idea, a long time from now, of getting another dog, it will be a senior rescue. 

Ultimately, the most important thing is finding the right dog for your family. Try not to let the age thing dominate your decision. Puppies are only cute and cuddly furballs for about 3 months. They are wonderful adults and seniors for faaaar longer. 

Good luck! I hope you find the dog of your dreams.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Our first golden, Golda (aka Golda my ear) was a rescue. He was the bestest thing that we every brought home. To us, he was gold. He was even more special, because he rescued us. The county that we lived in at that time in California was bankrupt and they were euthanizing instead of medicating. He would have been put down the next day. He lived to be around 17. He was 5 when we adopted him.


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

We got Tobey last year for $500 from a back yard breeder in our area. We read several Golden Retriever books and asked many questions (typical questions included in the dog books) and the byb was able to answer our questions. We got to meet Tobey and his litter mates, Tobey's parents and Tobey's Grandpa. The parents and grandpa looks very healthy and well taken care of which was comforting, however they didn't have any health clearances which was a concern to us, however we were too emotionally invested (we already visited twice and spent quite a bit of time with Tobey) and decided to go ahead and get him anyways. We also immediately signed him up for pet insurance through pet plan to ensure we can care for him no matter what.

So far he's been quite healthy, the only thing we're battling with is his food allergies and related ear infections.

About 7 months after getting Tobey, we decided to bring home our Sheltie Bailey. We found a great reputable breeder. We did pay almost 3 times more for him, but his parents do have all the breed recommended clearances for several generations. The breeder also shows her dogs, and invited my wife over several weeks after we picked Bailey up to bring home, to learn basic grooming (trimming paw fuzz, ear gluing/taping, etc).

We're not rich, nor famous, but from our experience, getting a cheaper puppy from a back yard breeder vs getting a puppy from a reputable breeder I feel that getting a puppy from a reputable breeder is definitely the way to go. I'm not saying Tobey is less of a dog compared to Bailey because he's from a back yard breeder, there are just a few more things we need to be aware of, and keep in mind as he ages.

I am a bit concerned about Tobey's "breeder" as he was selling his puppies with no contract, therefore we were not required to neuter Tobey! We chose to neuter him on our own, however this doesn't mean other's who have bought from "breeders" such as this will not make the responsible decisions to fix their dogs, nor the responsible decision not to breed their dogs!

As other's have suggested, a rescue might be a great way to go. Yes puppies are cute and cuddly, but they do grow quickly, they do go through various phases, and need to learn what is ok to chew on and what is not, where it's ok to go to the bathroom, where it's not, etc. There are many great puppy moments, as there are great puppy disasters and struggles...

I really hope you find what you're looking for... Just remember, the upfront cost of the puppy may seem to be huge, but the years of happiness is priceless. The added cost of a reputable breeder with all the clearances just adds peace of mind, and comfort in knowing that you've bought the healthiest puppy you could find, and that you're helping to support a responsible breeder vs someone who is just breeding puppies because he/she has two of the same breed dog and can make some money (either because they don't know better, or because they don't care).


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Our experience is so similar to yours (my comments in italics)



cisobe said:


> We got Tobey last year for $500 from a back yard breeder in our area..........
> _My son and his then girlfriend got Brooks for $250 from a BYB
> 
> _We got to meet Tobey and his litter mates, Tobey's parents and Tobey's Grandpa. The parents and grandpa looks very healthy and well taken care of which was comforting......
> ...


_Reading this thread is what got me to type in Brooks' BYB name and I just discovered (and started a thread) about the BYB now branching out into the hybrid dog arena (Golden Doodles and Golden Cocker Retrievers). She says on her web site (proudly) that there will be no neuter or spay clause in the contract so I guess the owners of the hybrids can go on to do their own breeding experiments._


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I dont think Golden retrievers are for the rich and famous only.... but.......

You definately have to think about the the total cost of what may be a long life, before making a commitment.

The buying of the pup can be cheap or it can be expensive, depending on what road you go down. Reputable breeder, pet shop, rescue...etc.

But it is not just the inital expense of the dog.

Over the years things add up. You have the regular things that you have to buy all the time... food and treats and whatever.

Also, sometimes dogs do get sick... even ones from the best breeders.

Vet fees are not cheap!! Lucy had 3 operations in her life, and I hate to add up how much it cost. Over and above that there were a few minor problems, which most pet owners go through. For me, it was not a case of whether I could afford the treatment or not.. it was something that I promised to do for her the minute I brought her home with me at 8 weeks old. And I would have begged, borrowed or stole to get the money to make her well again. When I brought her home when she was 8 weeks old... I took her home for life. For better or for worse.


I do not resent a penny of what I spent on her over the years, and I would do it all over again, as I know if the roles were reversed that she would have done exactly the same for me.

Also, there is not just the monetary side of the care, but the emotional care and commitment that is involved in having a pet, any pet...not just a Golden Retriever.

But I do know that the love she showed me, made me the richest person in the world.

Whichever you decide, puppy or an older dog, I wish you luck and a very long and happy life together.

As my Father used to say.... 'it is not the buying of an animal........''


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

To answer your question - no they are not only for the rich and famous. We are not rich but we choose to spend our money differently than many people I know. We knew that buying from a reputable breeder did not mean that our pup would be problem-free, but she we figured that she had a better chance of being a healthy pup. We thought it would be better to pay a little more now than end up paying thousands in vet bills for a condition that could have been avoided. So our pup which cost $1400 now, MAY mean that we don't have to pay alot more than the $400 pup from a backyard breeder. I could, of course be wrong, but it was a risk we were willing to make.

Our breeder also offered us to come a visit our pup every week from 2 weeks. Each week she spent about 30 - 60 minutes with us answering every question we had. We figured that was worth the money to us. We paid not only for our pup's heritage, but also for the experience our breeder gave us.

In saying this we have spent loads of money on Zali since we bought her (I shudder to think how much) compared with our cat. But I think the money we have spent would have been for any dog breed - they were simply things we had to buy.

So, yes, getting a dog is a big commitment financially, but you certainly don't have to be "rich" to own one.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I got my puppy from a BYB in August. Her littermates were 400E or like $550 at the time, but she was 140E or like $200. My hubby and our Leo (at the bridge) picked her before we knew the price. Turns out she was cheap because she was sick and we spent $1500 in vet bills just the first month. Our second Pup was a rescue that had come from a HUGE puppy mill.

I think you CAN get good healthy dogs from BYB, but it is a risk. I agree with everyone else that the initial investment of paying a higher price for a pup can be better in the long run.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Noey said:


> Check out the Golden Retriever Rescues - many good 100% goldens needing homes. And yes, sometimes they get puppies as well.


Exactly! We adopted a 5 month old purebred AKC Golden puppy from a local rescue. His adoption paper included his registration papers.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

One quibble I have with rescues... and I guess I understand why they are the way they are, but it doesn't help get the dogs into permanent homes....  

We were thinking of adopting a golden last year, but I couldn't even talk to anyone because we don't have a fenced in yard and our other golden is intact. We were expected to spend close to a $1000 (if not more on surgery on my golden and somehow fencing in a bit of our hilly wooded yard) so we could put $400 down for a young golden, and even then that didn't ensure we'd be approved by the fosters. 

Another issue with some foster homes and even shelters is that you can't just bring a dog home if you have kids under 10. I know it's with good reason, but some families are more capable of multi-tasking than others. 

It is so much easier to bring a puppy home because many breeders will work with you and take a look at your situation and your past history/record, as well as training committment. 

When I spoke to the golden rescue last year, the only dogs they were willing to adopt out to a family without a fence were seniors. And there is another thing. If a family has just lost 2 old dogs in less than 20 months apart, you can't ask them to bring another older dog home. Some people want to bring another dog home so their home isn't empty, but they need at least 10 years to heal before going through another loss.

*This is off topic and unrelated to the OP, but I had to get that off my chest. I'm not trying to give the OP reasons not to adopt. Adopting a dog is a fabulous thing to do. Our family adopted a collie back in 2008 (it was one of those God wink situations that fell into our lap after we lost our first old man) and that dog is a family dog. There were major health issues with him and he will always have a fussy stomach and there's something wrong with one of his eyes, but he is worth every penny. For one thing, he helped keep young Jacks in line so my Danny could have a relatively peaceful last year.  

Does anyone have any suggestions for the OP as far as reputable breeders in Texas who are asking for less than $1000 for puppies?

Does anyone have contacts with the golden rescue groups in Texas? 

Does anyone know of any breeders or fosters in Texas who may have golden puppies who need a home?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I adopted my girl Roxy through CFGRR for $250. She is a former puppy mill mom and she is PRICELESS to our family.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I guess we've been lucky, our first Golden, Maggie, came from a BYB. I found her via the newspaper. We paid $350.00 for her. Other than her corn allergy, she was pretty healthy and lived to be 2 weeks shy of her 14th birthday.

Hank was given to me as a gift. My daughter found him via the internet. She paid $350.00 for him. He's 1.5 years and so far no health issues.

None of the parents have any clearances that I know of.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> Exactly! We adopted a 5 month old purebred AKC Golden puppy from a local rescue. His adoption paper included his registration papers.


Excellent way to go!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Megora said:


> One quibble I have with rescues... and I guess I understand why they are the way they are, but it doesn't help get the dogs into permanent homes....
> 
> We were thinking of adopting a golden last year, but I couldn't even talk to anyone because we don't have a fenced in yard and our other golden is intact. We were expected to spend close to a $1000 (if not more on surgery on my golden and somehow fencing in a bit of our hilly wooded yard) so we could put $400 down for a young golden, and even then that didn't ensure we'd be approved by the fosters.
> 
> ...



I hear this a lot, and while I know it seems frustrating to the buyer or adopter, please think about it in the mind of the person running the ruscue. Rescues are necessary because of irresponsible people who don't alter their pets, and allow them to have puppies. Rescues are there because people don't properly supervise their animals, let them run loose, never come get them, etc etc etc. Rescues instill these regulations to try to decrease the numbers of animals they get back in each year. There ARE some people who can adequately control a dog that is not altered, or without a fence, but the vast majority cannot.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Taz Monkey said:


> I hear this a lot, and while I know it seems frustrating to the buyer or adopter, please think about it in the mind of the person running the ruscue. Rescues are necessary because of irresponsible people who don't alter their pets, and allow them to have puppies. Rescues are there because people don't properly supervise their animals, let them run loose, never come get them, etc etc etc. Rescues instill these regulations to try to decrease the numbers of animals they get back in each year. There ARE some people who can adequately control a dog that is not altered, or without a fence, but the vast majority cannot.


And I totally understand that. But I wish that they just were open to working with people who have plenty of experience with no-fences, intact dogs, and so forth... and could even present references from their vet, training club, visit to the home, etc. They have to screen people anyway.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

First, to the OP...I am very far from rich (in fact I'm much closer to the opposite). I lucked out with my 1st golden; she was "free to good home" in the newspaper and that was close to thirty years ago. She was one year old and had no particular medical problems till she died at 16. Okay, she had a greenstick fracture of her leg from sliding to pick up her fetches!

When I was in a place to start looking for another golden I started fostering for rescue with an eye to adopting. I have since adopted my way out of fostering for a while but will always be an advocate for this method. You can "try out" a dog: see how it fits into your lifestyle, try different ages, different activity levels.

Yes, the rescue I work with states they require a fenced yard and they don't adopt to people with children under 10 during the month of December (Christmas puppies anyone?) But the fenced portion of my yard is only 20 x 50. It does not have to be the whole property and in fact runs are allowed. For every requirement I know of at least one exception except for references, vet and personal - those are mandatory.


----------

